# 3D backgrounds: Good or not?



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

I'm contemplating on this...

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Decorations_Backgrounds_3D-Backgrounds_9314305_102.html?tc=fish

is having this on a freshwater tank, good or not? does it last long?

Share your thoughts and experience if you have a setup like this.

Thanks!


----------

